# iPhone 3G iOS 4.2.1 Free Mobile



## cvldudu (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
je suis l'heureux propriétaire depuis un peu plus de 3 ans d'un *iPhone 3G*.
*Mon iPhone est débloqué chez Apple* depuis que je suis passé d'Orange à Bouygues.

Je viens de passer chez *Free Mobile* avec le forfait à 20.
Mon iPhone 3G tourne sous *iOS 4.2.1.* qui est la dernière version dispo d'après iTunes.

Ma question est simple : *Comment paramétrer l'iPhone pour qu'il fonctionne sur le réseau Free Mobile svp ?*

Je n'ai pas accès aux étapes après Réglages/Général/Réseau/Réseau_Cellulaire pour ajouter les infos de la page de FAQ et celle de la video de 01NET.
Quelqu'un a t-il une idée de comment faire ?

Je me souviens qu'à l'époque, il avait fallu un pc sous windows pour faire un partage de connexion entre l'iphone et l'ordinateur quand j'étais passé chez Bouygues et que ça n'était pas dispo par défaut alors qu'orange le proposait depuis quelques mois (voir ce lien)


----------



## Karamazow (21 Janvier 2012)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi.

Quelle est l'information concernant ton opérateur dans la section "Information" ?

Moi c'est "Carrier 9.0".

J'ai déjà ouvert un sujet pour l'instant sans réponses concernant la fonction "Mode Modem" qui n'apparaît pas sur nos iPhone 3G.

Soyons patients, une solution va forcément émerger !


----------



## paschris (22 Janvier 2012)

PARTAGE DE CONNEXION FREE MOBILE IPHONE 3G

Abonné free mobile 
ligne activée depuis lundi 16 à 13 heures
appel, SMS Ok
MMS réception OK
MMS envoi IMPOSSIBLE
Onglet partage de connexion à disparu après avoir essayé de le paramètre avec ma carte sim freemobile
IPhone 3G 4.2.1 desimlocke 

À l'aide!!


----------



## Karamazow (22 Janvier 2012)

Hello,

Je vous conseille de consulter cette file de discussion: La solution y est



Kara


----------



## cvldudu (10 Mars 2012)

Je suis passé directement par les outils proposés dans cydia. C'est plus simple, il suffit d'installer TetherMe et hop le tour est joué.


Comme ça, même si je change de SIM/Opérateur, je peux continuer à partager ma connexion malgré que l'opérateur n'ai pas forcément activé ça auprès d'apple.


----------

